
Drop Table “Companies”;– LTD - amaitu
https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10542519
======
richliss
I wonder if just the existence of this is evidence of an offence under the
Computer Misuse Act?

Sure it failed but the attempt was still made.

------
rasengan
Always sanitize.

